# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Technology Vision Forum

## dti

*Πηγή: email από το http://www.dte.gr*

Το μεγαλύτερο συνέδριο τεχνολογίας στα πλαίσια της μεγαλύτερης έκθεσης τεχνολογίας!!

20-21 Οκτωβρίου Expo Athens Ανθούσα (1ος Όροφος) 

Στα πλαίσια της dte-Digital Technology Expo

Παρασκευή 20 Οκτωβρίου 2006 BUSINESS TRACK

Θέμα: UNIFIED COMMUNICATIONS
Συντονιστής: Φανούρης Δρακάκης, Αρχισυντάκτης, Κινητή Τηλεφωνία & Τηλεπικοινωνίες

12:00 Ζήσης Λιούπας, Γενικός Διευθυντής, Cyberstream
12:20 Αλκιβιάδης Ζούπας, Systems Engineer, Cisco Systems Hellas 
12:40 Case Study: Σπύρος Τ. Λούντζης, Head, Business & Market Development Athens International Airport S.A


Θέμα: RFID
Συντονιστής: Κωνσταντίνος Σταυρόπουλος, Σύμβουλος Έκδοσης, Retail Technology Magazine


13:30 Γεώργιος Μ. Γιαγλής, Επίκουρος Καθηγητής Οικ. Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών
13:50 Δημήτριος Γαρδικιώτης, Τεχνικός Διευθυντής NetWave
14:10 Ευθύμιος Χαλδεάκης, Εμπορικός Διευθυντής, Arisvi New Technologies
14:30 Case Study: Κωνσταντίνος Στεριάδης, Senior Sales Consultant Technology Solutions, Oracle Hellas


Θέμα: DECISION SUPPORT SYSTEMS - BUSINESS INTELLIGENCE
Συντονιστής: Νικόλας Κονδάκης, Net Week-Net Fax


15:10 Ανδρέας Σ.Μανιάτης, Computer & Software Engineer, NTUA, PhD CyberStream Ltd
15:30 Γιάννης Λιγνός, Systems Engineer, Pronet
15:50 Κωνσταντίνος Φρυδάκης, Εμπορικός Διευθυντής, Intellisolutions
16:10 Στέφανος Σπυριούνης, Business Solutions Specialist, Oracle Ελλάς
16:30 Case Study: Παναγιώτης Λαζαρίδης, Γενικός Διευθυντής, ΚΕ.Π.Υ.Ο.


CEO FORUM
Θέμα: Digital Technology in Greece: Changing the status Quo
Συντονιστής: Γιάννης Ριζόπουλος

(Είσοδος μόνο με πρόσκληση)

18:00 Keynote Speaker: Βασίλης Ασημακόπουλος, Ειδικός Γραμματέας για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας*
18:20 Γιώργος Καραγιώργος, Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή - DG Enterprise 
18:40 Νίκος Χριστοδούλου, Πρόεδρος ΔΣ - Παρατηρητήριο για την ΚτΠ
19:00 Σπύρος Βυζάντιος, Πρόεδρος Δ.Σ. ΣΕΠΕ*

Απόστολος Λαδάς, CEO, Lenovo 
Dave Chalmers Vice President Google Enterprise EMEA
Γιάννης Καρακαδάς, Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος, SingularLogic
Παναγής Βουρλούμης Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος, ΟΤΕ *
Χρήστος Τσάγκος, Managing Director, Microsoft Ελλάς

Ιωάννης Παπαθανασίου, Υφυπουργός Ανάπτυξης 


Σάββατο 21 Οκτωβρίου 2006 Technical Track

*Θέμα: WIRELESS BROADBAND*
Συντονιστής: Δημήτρης Μαλλάς, Net Economy


12:00 Σταύρος Καραγκιούλογλου, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος, SMARTAXIS AE
12:20 Γ. Τζαβάρας Ph.D., Γενικός Διευθυντής, UNINORTEL 
12:40 Greig Bannister, Pre Sales Manager, Mediterranean Europe, Aruba Networks
13:00 Ειρήνη Μπερντετζόγλου, Μηχανικός Δικτύων, Synet 
13:20 Δημήτρης Λογοθέτης, Customer Solution Manager, Ericsson Hellas
13:40 Case Study: Οδυσσέας Ράπτης - Σύμβουλος e-trikala 


Θέμα: IP Multimedia
Συντονίστρια: Λέττα Καλαμαρά, Δημοσιογράφος, Κόσμος Του Επενδυτή


14:30 Peter Cox, VP & CTO International, Nisat
14:50 Μιχάλης Μαβής, Business Information Support
15:30 IP Multimedia Case Study: Vivodi Telecoms* 


Θέμα: WEB 2.0 - MEET THE FUTURE
Συντονιστής: Παναγιώτης Μαρκέτος, PC MAGAZINE


15:30 Εκπρόσωπος: Google
15:50 Γιάννης Φούτρης, Marketing Manager, Lenovo Greece & Cyprus
16:10 Άρης Πανταζόπουλος, Sun Microsystems
16:30 Representative from: OTENET 
16:50 Πάνος Θεοδοσόπουλος, Διευθυντής Τεχνολογίας, Microsoft Ελλάς


Θέμα: Enterprise Software Applications
Συντονιστής: Τρύφωνας Σωτηρόπουλος, Εκδότης, ΝΕ.Ο 


18:00 Michael Grace VP, International Business Development, Nisat
18:40 (SOA) Λάζαρος Λαζαρίδης, SAP NetWeaver Business Development EMEA News & SAP Hellas 
19:00 Θάνος Σιούτας, Consultant System Engineer, Cisco Systems
19:20 Case Study: Κωνσταντίνος Στεριάδης, Senior Sales Consultant Technology Solutions, Oracle Hellas

Για εγγραφές επισκευθείτε το http://www.techvisionforum.gr

----------

